# Ruido raro posiblemente del chupón del flyback



## itor34 (May 22, 2015)

hola amigos del foro desde ya gracias, les tengo una consulta,
mi TV genera un ruido raro  parece un hormigueo, que al parecer proviene del chupón del fliyback ( el que se encuentra en la parte superior del tubo ).
la cosa empezo hace unos 3 meses, no le di importancia. hace un mes mi TV seguía con el ruido pero esta vez, se iba el audio cada 2Hs aprox. y hace una semana se apago y se encendió de nuevo, hace 2 días se apago y no encendió mas, la desarme para revisarla y encontré unas soldaduras rajadas y otras rotas, las repare la probé y encendió de nuevo anda de 10 pero ese ruido sigue pero pasa unos 15 minutos y el ruido desaparease. hay les dejo un enlace con el ruidito grabado para que se entienda mejor.
https://mega.co.nz/#!MklhyCKI!Wcth4P3CdpHvY_-lsmA26k5JssnTTTBuA7rgoXCGwDk ...


----------



## SKYFALL (May 22, 2015)

Son fugas de alta tension en la chupa del flyback, es posible que se haya cristalizado el aislamiento y sea necesario reemplazar el flyback


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2015)

Por ahí solo está sucio el tubo y el chupón , a veces pasa  !


----------



## elgriego (May 22, 2015)

Hola itor34,Si tenes experiencia en el asunto,tenes que sacar el chupete,antes descargarlo,y si esta con marcas ,se producen como caminitos por las fugas de alta,cambiar el chupete,Si el chupete esta bien,una ves descargado el trc,limpias la zona con alcohol,tanto la parte donde va este ,como asi tambien al chupete,lo dejas 15 min ,a que se evapore el alcohol,colocas el chupete,y deberia quedar solucionado.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 22, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por ahí solo está sucio el tubo y el chupón , a veces pasa  !



Es cierto a veces pasa eso justo después de haber manipulado o reparado el televisor, si solo se ha reparado y no se ha limpiado de ninguna manera la pantalla y el circuito de alta del Flyback.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2015)

Me ha pasado que se llena de tierra y si hay mucha humedad . . .


----------



## yosimiro (May 22, 2015)

Yo he limpiado el flyback, y todo salvo el chupón.
Pero luego de unos meses......


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2015)

Hola, cómo comenta el compañero elgriego, una vez limpio el área de vidrio donde se conecta el aislante de goma, debes colocar vaselina sólida en forma abundante para que quede atrapada entre el vidrio y dicha goma, completamente. Recuerda DESCARGAR el CRT antes de hacer ésta maniobra.


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2015)

"Chupa", "Chupon" perdón caballeros es "Foros de Electrónica"?? o me perdi de algo???
En buen castellano el elemento con el clp y la guarnción de goma que va en el extremo del cable de la Extra alta tensión del Fly-back, se le conoce como chupete, por su apariencia de un chupete para niños, de alli a..........


----------



## elgriego (May 24, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> "Chupa", "Chupon" perdón caballeros es "Foros de Electrónica"?? o me perdi de algo???
> En buen castellano el elemento con el clp y la guarnción de goma que va en el extremo del cable de la Extra alta tensión del Fly-back, se le conoce como chupete, por su apariencia de un chupete para niños, de alli a..........



Yo dije chupete jaja,asi me lo enseñaron cuando estudiaba y arreglaba,mis primeros wells gardner valvulares.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (May 24, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> "Chupa", "Chupon" perdón caballeros es "Foros de Electrónica"?? o me perdi de algo???
> En buen castellano el elemento con el clp y la guarnción de goma que va en el extremo del cable de la Extra alta tensión del Fly-back, se le conoce como chupete, por su apariencia de un chupete para niños, de alli a..........



A mi no me mire, *yo solo repetí lo de otros foristas.*
Por ahora soy inimputable.

Y sospecho, que debe tener un nombre técnico, mejor....

PDor lo leido, parece ser  *"ventosa"* el término más apropiado.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 24, 2015)

El nombre es Ventosa!


----------



## elgriego (May 24, 2015)

Si si,en las traducciones de los manuales Sony,dice ventosa!,Pero en la jerga de los tecnicos,por lo menos en esta parte del mundo le decimos chupete.

Pd, Seguramente los colegas de los diferentes paises de habla hispana, utilizaran,alguna denominacion propia, para designar las diferentes partes de algun equipo electronico,recuerdo,que algun colega Peruano, denominaba a los pll,como afc,y en España lo designan como Lfe,tambien,algunos se refieren a la fuente de  extra alta tension de los tv ,con Trc como Mat o simplemente alta.Son modismos propios de cada pais,pero en resumen, palabra mas palabra menos,estamos hablando de lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 24, 2015)

En mis tiempos de técnico radiochispas cuando el cliente no tenia dinero para cambiar la ventosa, chupete, chupa o lo que sea se limpiaba muy bien con alcohol como lo dice el griego y para que se generara succión entre el caucho y la pantalla y así evitar los "saltos" de corriente agregaba un poco de vaselina al caucho y solucionado el problema.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 24, 2015)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> En mis tiempos de técnico radiochispas cuando el cliente no tenia dinero para cambiar la ventosa, chupete, chupa o lo que sea se limpiaba muy bien con alcohol como lo dice el griego y para que se generara succión entre el caucho y la pantalla y así evitar los "saltos" de corriente agregaba un poco de vaselina al caucho y solucionado el problema.
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Asi es la cosa, entonces manos a la obra


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 24, 2015)

Hola saludes a los amigos y colegas del foro.... bueno te comento que aqui en colombia, ese problema lo solucionamos, echandole silicona a la chupa o al flyback para sellar... o donde este la fuga.

 Esta silicona es un tubo parecido al de pasta dental y lo utilizan para sellar motores de motos y para pegar los cristales de las peceras (fabricacion de peceras)... y santo remedio saludes...


----------

